# Fehlermeldung im Grätemanager-Andere Geräte-Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI\INT33A0)



## blackbird3 (22. Februar 2014)

*Fehlermeldung im Grätemanager-Andere Geräte-Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI\INT33A0)*

Ein Hallo an die Software und Gerätespezialisten,

 benötige mal Eure Hilfe.

 Habe im Gerätemanager eine Fehlermeldung bzw. eine ?-Meldung. Wenn ich dann auf Eigenschaften gehe und Details anklicke, kommt unter Hardware-IDs die Anzeige: ACPI\INT33A0.
 Welches Gerät erkennt Windows nicht bzw. ist kein Treiber vorhanden ?

 Mein System:

 Asus P8Z77-VPro
 Intel Core i5-3570K
 Asus GTX 580
 SSD Samsung 840 Pro
 NZXT Phantom 630

 Könnt Ihr mir sagen was da fehlt bzw. zu tun ist?


 Gruß

 blackbird3


----------



## NatokWa (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fehlermeldung im Grätemanager-Andere Geräte-Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI\INT33A0)*

ACPI hat normalerweise was mit dem Chipsatz zu tun . Bei Intel mal den Treiber für den Z77 Chipsatz downloaden und installieren , vergist man gerne *g*

Am besten machst du das gleich HIER Intel Utility für die Treiberaktualisierung


----------



## XT1024 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fehlermeldung im Grätemanager-Andere Geräte-Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI\INT33A0)*

Das gehört zu dem Intel _smart connect_ Unfug  -> im UEFI deaktivieren, fertig
Ich kenne keinen, der den Kram nutzt oder gar braucht.


----------



## blackbird3 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fehlermeldung im Grätemanager-Andere Geräte-Unbekanntes Gerät (ACPI\INT33A0)*

Hallo NatoWa,
 Hallo XT1024,

 ihr hattet beide recht. 

 Den fehlende Treiber für Intel _smart connect technologie installiert und der Fehler war weg._
_Habe dann den Unfug auch im UEFI deaktiviert und alles ist gut._

_Vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe_

_blackbird3_


----------

